# How old are they when they're considered adults?



## skellington1994 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gizmo is about 3 months old, and I guess he's still a baby 
I was just curious as to when I should refer to him as an adult.
And how do they look as they get older? What things about them change? 
Thanks


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Around 6 months is considered adulthood. Hedgehogs typically reach their adult size somewhere around there. The most obvious change in appearance, other than being bigger, is that their masks tend to lighten. Usually by 3 months they've attained their adult coloration, or at least the most drastic color change (if any) will have already happened. Sometimes they'll get to a point where they eat less than they did when they were younger, because they don't need the extra calories once they're done growing. They'll also be more active at night and for longer periods, whereas younger hedgehogs tend to have shorter active periods and more naps in between - although, again, by 3 months most hedgehogs will already have gotten to that point and be done with the baby sleep-all-the-time stage.


----------



## skellington1994 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you very much, moxieberry! 
I was about to start another topic as to why he was eating a little less, so now I feel much better. 
But this is kinda sad...they grow up so fast! :'(


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

They do grow up fast. Also do not be alarmed if your hedgehog is 6 months old and goes through a growing spurt or even quills. One of mine went through a final growing spurt closer to 7 months and another quilled at 6 months. I was surprised by the number of baby quills she still had at 6 months.


----------

